# Cutting the Covenant & Impatience and Prayer



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 3, 2006)

Last two sermons uploaded.

August 27, 2006
Abram and Cutting the Covenant, Gen 15:1-20
by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon

Sept. 3, 2006
Impatience and Prayer, Gen 16:1-16
by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon

http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm


----------

